# Old IBM Keyboard Drivers



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

My boss insists on using his old IBM Keyboard. He just got a new Dell running Windows XP Pro. When we plug the keyboard into the computer, everything starts up fine. The mouse moves around and you can click and right click on things. Once you type a few keystrokes, all the input devices lockup. I'm assuming it's a driver problem. Anybody know where I can find the drivers for this keyboard:

IBM
Part No: 1391401
FRU No: 1392090
I.D. No: 8138806
Date: 10-29-91
Plt No: F2
Model M

I've searched high and low. The IBM download site is completely useless. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Thats a pretty standard IBM keyboard. The windows default driver should work with it. Have you tried the dell keyboard that came with the unit to see if the lockups occur with it? I don't think you will find any XP specific drivers for that keyboard as it is at least 10 years old.


As a side note some of the newer Dells will not work with the older IBM keyboards. It has something to do with a slightly different voltage/interface being used. Good old Dell proprietary hardware. I have even seen Dells fail to boot if a different keyboard or mouse other than the ones suppled with the unit were used and it varied from system to system. Probably time for your boss to get used to the new keyboard. BOL


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Its a very old keyboard...

Keyboard can cause system problems...

I hate those old IBM keyboards (The feel is good, the CLICK is horrible) - but as I looked it up... a reviewer is in LOVE with the CLICK CLICK... IBM did this on purpose because TYPIST in the 70s were not used to computers... and needed more audio feedback (actually its just typist not wanting to try to get used to it)...

Keytronic still makes MODERN keyboards that LOOK exactly like the IBM, but has the WindowsKEYS which ARE NEEDED in WindowsXP... they also come with or without the CLICK CLICK noise. http://www.keytronic.com/home/keyboards/keyboards.html


----------



## Annorax (Aug 11, 2003)

I am currently using some old, huge Dell keyboard without the newer Window and System keys, and it's worked fine. It's has an ATX connector

Does this keyboard have an AT connector with an ATX adapter?


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

There are no ATX connectors for keyboards... there are for the power supplies... ATX is a form factor.

You are thinking PS/2 Connector if its less than about 4 years old (small tiny connector) Or, the AT-Connector which is the BIG OLD styles... which require an adapter to fit a PS2 port.

He has an adapter... as the keyboard works for a bit before locking up all inputs devices. The keyboard is too old, and is most likely eating more juice than the system can provide.

Todays PS2 keyboards use far less power than 10+ year old types.

My keyboard, 1998 - has an AT connector as well - its starting to die...  To reduce weight that can DAMAGE the PS2 port, I use an extention cable after the adapter.

KEYBOARD]-----------(AT><AT~PS2><PS2)--------------[Computer]


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

The Dell systems keyboards are the same 5V power supply as every other keyboard, it's the software for the Dell multimeadia keyboard that is incompatible to the IBM keyboard, uninstall the Dell multimedia keyboard software from add and remove software.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

pronute

If that's true how come I have seen several Dell freeze up during POST when using a IBM keyboard or mouse on them? They boot fine with a Dell keyboard and the IBM keyboard and mice work fine on older systems.


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lurker1:_
> *pronute
> 
> If that's true how come I have seen several Dell freeze up during POST when using a IBM keyboard or mouse on them? They boot fine with a Dell keyboard and the IBM keyboard and mice work fine on older systems. *


Dont know why you had that problem maybe a grounding problem with the I/O shield, but I bought a 20-piece bulk lot of dell keyboards and they work on any system I put them on. IBM has their keyboards made by Micro Innovations a major computer peripherals manufacture. Microsoft makes Dell keyboards. Im typing on an IBM Rapid Access Pro keyboard right now, nice keyboard, when I first connected it I had forgot to uninstall the software for my Logitech Multimedia keyboard and my computer hung when ever I type anything, I uninstalled the Logitech software and every thing was fine.


----------



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry for the time it took to respond, we got it working shortly after I posted this message. Our one guy simply unplugged it before it locked up, and plugged it back in, and it worked??? I don't know why, it was really weird. Also, the keyboard already had a PS2 connector on it, we didn't need the converter. The Dell keyboard did work too, that's what he was using while we were trying to figure it out. Thanks everybody.


----------

